# Website Trouble



## krystalynnephoto (Aug 26, 2013)

I need website company suggestions.  I signed up with Bludomain.com without any research, bc I used them 2 years ago and things were fantastic.  Welp, not this time.  My images look flat and blurry and just awful.  I am so upset, but there is nothing I can do, except move on.... so here, please list me some more options to look at.  So far, I've been really looking at Creative Motion Design and ProPhotoBlogs.  I really like the blog-site idea, bc I feel they're more personal and casual.  I want my prospective clients to feel like they're getting to know me as a person, by viewing my site, not just see my images.

Thanks!


----------

